# Shrimps - can they cross breed?



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm just getting into shrimps. I picked up a few red rilis today. I'd like to add other species, but I'm worried about cross breeding. Is it something to be concerned about?

Thanks.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a compatibility tool from the shrimp farm:

Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Chris. "Compatibility" probably doesn't mean cross-breeding though. Does it?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just ran a web search. There seem to be a number of crossbreeding charts out there. Here's one: Freshwater Shrimps Interbreeding/Crossbreeding Chart

I'll have a look...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's a more complete one, from plantediverts.com, in case someone else is interested. This one answered all my questions about the shrimps that I'm looking at.

http://www.planetinverts.com/ShrimpBreedingChart.pdf


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

crazy72 said:


> Here's a more complete one, from plantediverts.com, in case someone else is interested. This one answered all my questions about the shrimps that I'm looking at.
> 
> http://www.planetinverts.com/ShrimpBreedingChart.pdf


Thank you for that link - Much more complete than any I found, just answered a few questions I had too. Thanks


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

ive been searching this too but there are so many conflicting charts. right now my main shrimp is cherry, id love to add yellow and blue to the mix. some charts say yes some say no. such a pain, who do i trust?


----------

